# Aliner Awning



## jrc

Hello everyone. I just picked up my Aliner Sport popup last week end. I've been researching how to afix an awning to it since none are made specifically for it. Some options involve using velcro and others involve a metal frame work that is fastened to the trailer. I'm afraid the velcro on the trailer would get dirty in transit. DIY - Awnings Another suggestion is to use snaps to afix the awning to the trailer and then to use tent poles with flower pot bases to hold up the side away from the trailer. If I go the snap route, does anyone have a suggestion for what type of snaps to use and for how to afix the snaps to the trailer itself? I can visualize what I want to do but I don't know what type of snap to use. 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## doxielover101

we had a popup with an awning..the metal strip is a dream and then all you have to do is slide the awning through the stip and you are set to go. When traveling we just left it in place and never removed it again.


----------



## jrc

Thanks. Please define "metal strip". Did you add it? If so, how did you hook it on? This is an a-frame trailer and doesn't yet have anything I can hook the awning to. www.aliner.com.


----------



## doxielover101

We had a standard pop-up and the strip was already on ours, but others did not have it already on. The strip is tacked right to the upper frame of the camper. I would not know just how that could be attached for that type of structure. I'm sure the RV dealers in your area would be very helpful...:icon_smile_pu_close without their help we would all be lost. :10220:


----------



## antigua

We use the same track in the sign/awning industry. It's called either a "C track" or "Triple 7 Track (777 track)" In some of the trailer catalogue they call it an Awning Rail.
GO-RV.com - RV On-line Catalog

Hope this helps


----------



## jrc

OH!!!! Sorry for my ignorance. Thanks to both of you. I was having trouble visualizing it.


----------



## doxielover101

:comfort_: Thanks for the reply...hope we helped just a little.


----------



## jrc

More than a little. A LOT!!! Thanks for being patient with me.


----------

